# Forgot what a cutie she was



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

I found a kitten picture of Katie, my oldest cat who is now almost 12.

Just thought i`d share


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

awww - pretty kitty


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

very cute!! :laugh:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Bet she still is :thumbup: Very pretty


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

Did she scratch the leather sofa though, that's the question! :lol:

I bet she's still just as much of a cutie.


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Awwwwwwww:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
Tres cute


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Prinkess said:


> Did she scratch the leather sofa though, that's the question! :lol:
> 
> I bet she's still just as much of a cutie.


Not that one coz that was taken at my mums lol....but i have always had a leather suite & none of them have touched it. The stair carpet is another matter. Bad kitties wrecked that 3 times







She is still beautiful & i loves her despite the carpet terrorism


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

She is beautiful


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub:


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

claire & the gang said:


> Not that one coz that was taken at my mums lol....but i have always had a leather suite & none of them have touched it. The stair carpet is another matter. Bad kitties wrecked that 3 times
> 
> View attachment 59737
> She is still beautiful & i loves her despite the carpet terrorism


:lol: I hear you! Want pets? Forget the showhome, eh? :lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

She's a corker  x


----------

